# Q: How much does an Elephant cost?



## Zaros

How strange that the ruler of a country which openly supports/condones and views the torment and torture of Bulls as part of their cultural heritage should appologise for the willful and pointless killing of an Elephant. 

According to some sources, it's not the first time.

Incidentally, the answer is €40,000.

In a world where money is God nothing is either safe or sacred.

Spanish king apologises for Botswana hunting trip - Yahoo! News UK


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

I saw that on the news last night, I'm not sure where abouts he was in Botswana to shoot an elephant, but there are some *reserves* set aside specifically for this sort of thing.


----------



## dorrit

Is he truely sorry .? NO he is sorry for getting caught out and the negative reactions its caused..


Just shows though if your have the money and the connections nothing's sacred..


----------



## FudgieHeng

Elephants are priceless animals, considering how many people out there actually misuse them. They belong to the nature, however their habitat is often destroyed as it conflicts with humans' interests. What can we do about it?

Furthermore, come across this elephant, Mali whom the authorities are stalling PETA's efforts to faciliate her to a sanctuary, a MUCH BETTER environment meant for her. Visit aiiooo.com/mali for more info about Mali. :thumbup1:


----------



## elvismoddy

The Elephants in India and Thialand are considered precious and an important part of their cultures. To them Elephants are quite expensive and can cost "at least" $10,000.oo US dollars. An African Elephant, and only females are workable (bulls are far too aggressive) are probably financially beyond reach.
As a private individual in the USA, you cannot buy an Elephant. They are far, far too hard to take care of in captivity to warrant private ownership.


----------



## Laura123

What do you say?
That is just so sad!!!
Laura


----------



## Sussexplumber

If we are talking about how much it costs to shoot one for "sport". Some people maintain that charging rich individuals a lot of money to shoot one, can actually pay dividends, IF there is an over an abundance of a species in one area and some are going to be culled anyway, whether to prevent inbreeding or destroying their own habitat. 

Sometimes it is needed to prevent numbers increasing to such a level that their immediate environment cannot support them. Unfortunately the "trophy" animals are often the biggest and strongest, whose genes are the most desirable to be passed on. The money paid by big game hunters can however genuinely help pay for eg. troops to help protect rhinos, guns and compensating local people against eg. stock killed by cheetahs or leopards. 

It might be argued that a (hopefully) swift death by a bullet is preferable to a lingering death by starvation (due to worn down teeth) and when weakened, then falling victim to a pride of lions. Unfortunately I doubt many wild animals "slip away peacefully" after a a long and fulfilling life.


----------

